# Missing un-neutered 2 yr old black male in Weavers green



## zeus1958uk (Dec 23, 2013)

'Midnight' my recently acquired black un-neutered and unchipped black male mixed breed shorthair, went missing on Friday last week(20/12/13) He does like to hide and is very timid especially with men though is much better with women. He was wearing a collar with a bell and pentagram on. He went missing from the weavers green area of Nuneaton but doesn't know the area yet and shouldn't even be out yet.


----------

